# parnassusrecords.com -- comments or your experience?



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone have experience with this Woodstock, NY-based mail order outlet for rare, out-of-print and "special" made-to-order CDRs?
I think I may have dealt with them once, years ago, and received a good product (Live Mariss Jansons 2003 CDR).
They seem to have some pretty rare, interesting stuff. For example, check out this CDR page:
http://parnassusrecords.com/s+g502OFFLINE.htm

There are a few You Tube uploads of concerts from Parnassus list, including a very nice Bruckner 8 / Jochum / Berlin PO 1978 live recording.






I'm sure there are many, many gems that never made to commercial (major label) formats.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Most of Parnassus's recordings have been commercially issued before by lower profile import labels, such as Russian Revelation, the Italian Stradivarius label, & here in the States, Music & Arts, etc. But Parnassus often claims to have improved the sound quality.

For me, Parnassus has been a treasure trove for recordings by the pianist Sviatoslav Richter, including many Richter recordings from the 1940s, 50s, & 60s, as well as those he made with violinist Oleg Kagan in the 1980s, who became Richter's duo partner after the death of Kagan's teacher, David Oistrakh (who had been Richter's former, regular partner). Here are some standout & otherwise increasingly rare Richter recordings that Parnassus offers via Amazon,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...N=B00004R8WM&linkCode=as2&tag=zipsziggurat-20
http://www.parnassusrecords.com/our...ymanowski-limited-edition-richter-100-series/
http://www.parnassusrecords.com/our...lav-richter-richter-in-brooklyn-pacd-96061-2/
http://www.parnassusrecords.com/our...he-well-tempered-clavier-live-innsbruck-1973/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...N=B008K1PWLS&linkCode=as2&tag=zipsziggurat-20

But there are a lot more available Richter recordings from Parnassus than what's listed here on their Richter page: http://www.parnassusrecords.com/our-own-cds/sviatoslav-richter-cds/

By the way, the label was started by Leslie Gerber in Woodstock, NY, in the 1970s. He's a writer & a highly respected music critic. You might know him from the thousands of classical music reviews that he once wrote for Amazon, as well as for Fanfare magazine.


----------

